# Uijuijui ich bin neu hier



## Tatjana (22. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin hier und überhaupt im Teichbereich ganz NEU 

Wir ziehen in eine andere Wohnung, mit Garten und MIT Teich.

Der Teich ist so ca. 4m x 2m groß. Die Hälfte links ist ca. 50 cm tief und die andere Hälfte ist ca. 1m tief. Vorrausgesetzt, der Wasserstand ist korrekt. Zurzeit ist sehr wenig Wasser drin. Der Teich ist aber SEHR dreckig und trübe.
Ich dachte erst, er wäre "tot" aber nein, nachdem wir ihn das erste Mal etwas gereinigt hatten, mit Käscher und mit einer Gartenschere abgeschitten und einiges rausgenommen haben an __ Schilf ist er etwas klarer geworden und auch wieder größer !smile Und siehe da, es gibt wirklich Fischlis darin. 3 Große und unzählige Kleine - Nachwuchs..

Ich hoffe in dem Teich ist kein Loch. Vor allem nachdem ich heute 3 Stunden darin stand um ihn ein weinig vom Dreck zu befreien. 

Tja ich hätte mal erst hier lesen sollen, dann hätte ich gewust, das ich dort besser nicht rein sollte. Hoffe ich habe nichts kaputt gemacht. Das würde ich mir sehr übel nehmen. Habs ja nur gut gemeint. Der Teich war fast komplett zu gewuchert mit Algen. 

So ich werde jetzt erst einmal weiter schnüstern und mich bilden in euren Forenbeiträgen.

Hoffe wirklich ich mache alles richtig :beeten

Ob ich wohl die richtige Anlage heute gekauft habe???


----------



## Tatjana (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Och gestern Abend hab ich Euch alles genau aufgeschrieben und als ich speichern wollte, war alles weg :-(

Bin gestern früh wieder in die Wohnung zum renovieren. Naja im Grunde genommen bin ich als erstes Mal zum Teich gerannt und hab geschaut, wie es aussieht! Oh je oh je, ich glaube mich hat wirklich das Teichfieber gepackt! Wenn man unseren Teich bei euch schon Teich nennen darf  ist ja sehr klein, wenn ich mir hier andere so anschaue 
Aber gern hab ich ihn sofort gehabt. 

Ich kann nur sagen, die neue Pumpe ist der Knaller. Obwohl ich ja den Fehler gemacht habe und im Teich stand und drei Stunden alles was meiner Meinung nach zu viel war (__ Schilf und Co) abgeschnitten habe und danach das Wasser mit dem Käscher gereinigt habe, hatte ich ja Abends gelesen, das man erstens nichts in den Teich soll und zweitens unsere Fischis das dicht bewachsene mögen.... 

Aber heut früh sah alles super aus, kein Wasserverlust! Also hab ich nichts kaputt gemacht! Hab ich mich gefreut. Und die mit der Bürste geschrubbten Steine die ich auf dem Grund verteilt hatte, sah man auch. Sogar Fische konnte man schon wieder sehen. 

Ich hab dann den Teich über Stunden mit Wasser aufgefüllt, es war von Anfang an sehr wenig drin. Oh wie toll er danach aussah und viel größer 

Tja leider musste ich dann feststellen, nachdem ich vom Streichen zur Mittagspause in den Garten ging, das schon total viel Wasser wieder weg war.
Und als ich heim ging, war er fast wieder auf dem gleichen Stand wie vorher. 
Och war ich traurig. 

Nun werd ich nachm Feierabend mal schauen, wie es aussieht. Ansonsten muss ich wohl eure tollen Tipps in Anspruch nehmen, mit der Dosenmilch. Aber das wir echt schwierig, weil man nicht einfach so an den Rand kommt. Nur da wo ich eingestiegen bin und vielleicht noch so einen Meter weiter. Der liegt an einer Mauer und dazuwischen ist eine Buchsbaumhecke. Die anderen Seiten sind alle dicht bewachsen, da kommt man so garnicht hin. Vielleicht finde ich eine Möglichkeit etwas über den Teich zu legen, das ich da drauf kann.
Und es sah schon soooo schön aus!

Bin total gespannt, Donnerstag kommt mein Mann heim, der weiß von der Teichaktion garnichts. Weder von den neuen Fischis noch von der Filteranlage. Ich wollte ja nieeeee Fische. Aber seitdem ich wusste, das da schon welche drin sind, gabs kein Halten mehr. Denen solls ja schließlich auch gut gehen, ne?

So wünsche einen schönen Tag!


----------



## axel (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Tatjana 

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichfreunden
 :willkommen

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführlichen Beschreibungen .
Es wär super Toll wenn Du Fotos für uns hättest .
Vielleicht hat das Schilf irgenwo die Folie durchbohrt .
Wie alt ist der Teich den ? Gibts da Erkenntnisse ?

lg
axel


----------



## Tatjana (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Axel,

wollte ich schon gerne einstellen, also die Fotos, aber durch den Umzug hab ich grad kein Datenkabel zur Hand.

Ich weiß leider garnichts über den Teich. Ich wusste ja nicht einmal, was da für Fischis drin sind. Daher hatte ich ja einen der Nachwüchsler mit zum Teichspezi genommen.

Die Folie ist ziemlich dick und schwer, muss eigentlich schon was besseres sein. Aber sieht auch schon ziemlich ungepflegt aus. Hab sie ja mit ner Bürste geschrubbt. Der Vormieter hat den Garten sehr sehr schön angelegt und sich viel Mühe gegeben. Ich denke, das hat er auch beim Teich getan. Nur es ist halt ALLES komplett verwildert. Es ist schwer zu schätzen, aber ich denke so 4-6 Monate wurde da nichts gemacht. Die Fenster von der Wohnung sind auch stark mit __ Wein zugewachsen gewesen.
Und am Teich wuchert jetzt ein Haselnussstrauch. Mein Verdacht liegt darin, dass das der Übeltäter ist. Am Wochenende wenn mein Mann das Bad rauskloppt, werde ich mich mit einem Spaten bewaffnen und den versuchen zu entfernen, aber der liegt auch auf der Seite, wo man absolut nicht ran kommt. Also das wird ein Kunststück 

Im Teich ist eine Steininsel. Das heißt -wenn ich das richtig untersuchen konnte  stehen mehrer Töpfe __ Schilf im Kreis und auf den Rändern sowie als Verstärkung auf roten Backsteinen liegen sehr große graue flache Steine. Darunter verstecken sich auch immer die Fischis wenn ich komme :-( So schrecklich seh ich doch eigentlich garnicht aus 

Der Schilf wuchert überall. Ebenfalls steht ein kleiner Baum (sieht aus wie ein riesen Japanbaum) am Teich. Und ich hab schon sooo viel rausgenommen und abgeschnitten und und und..... puh

Wenn ich mir so die Fotos hier ansehe, würd ich ja gerne einen neuen bauen. Aber durch die Renovierung und Umzug ist das erstens grad nicht drin und zweitens haben wir dafür grad keine Zeit. Vielleicht wird das ja UNSER PROJEKT 2010 

So ein Hochteich find ich super! Platz genug hätten wir dafür.

Oh je oh je das FIeber steigt


----------



## Tatjana (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Noch eine wichtige Frage.

Ich hatte überlegt, trotz Zeitmangel aber steigendem Fieberwahn die Insel komplett abzubauen und die Fischis raus zu fangen, damit ich alles sauber machen kann. Auch rundumzu die Bäume und Hecke schneiden uns so. 
Oh man ich merke schon ihr braucht unbedingt Fotos!!!!! Machen die das unbeschadet mit oder bekommen die einen Herzklabaster wegen Stress. 

Hab ja die letzte Woche schon viel da gemacht. Nicht das denen das zu viel wird. Hab auch Angst, das unsere zwei tollen __ Frösche abhauen!
Der eine ist sooo schön. Dunkelgrün und auf dem Rücken wie beim Rodesien Richback (Hunderasse) einen Neongrünen Strich. Kennt den jemand? :beeten

Wir haben ja die Rotfedern o. Rotaugen und die Goldeltritzen. Sind die sehr anfällig?

Und kann ich zwei wilde Rotfedern dazu setzen? Ein Bekannter angelt und hat mir gesagt, das die zu Hauf in der Ruhr schwimmen. Frisches Blut im Teich wäre das gut?


----------



## axel (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Tatjana 

So ein Haselnußstrauch ist aber was Schickes !
Meiner ist leider eingegangen
Der hat ne tolle Laubfärbung im Herbst und son schönes Grün im Frühjahr .
Ich würd ihn noch stehen lassen und erst mal den Übeltäter suchen .
Schau mal bis zu welchem Wasserstand das Wasser wegläuft , dann kannst Du bei der Höhe ja anfangen zu suchen .

lg
axel


----------



## Tatjana (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Ja der ist schön, aber der steht direkt am -also schon fast IM- Wasser, einige Zweige ragen da auch schon rein! Und kennst du die Wurzeln????? Hatte einen kleinen winzigen Strauch im Beet, wollte den rausziehen... ha gelächter.... dann hab ich ne kleine Schaufel geholt... hätte lieber einen Spaten holen sollen. Die Wurzel von dem einen kleinen Teil war länger als das was oberhalb der Erde war. Ich möchte mir garnicht vorstellen, was da an MEINEM  Teich wächst!


----------



## axel (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Die Wurzeln sind schon nicht schlecht
Das bedeutet aber noch nicht das die die Folie durchbohrt haben .
Das macht eher das Schilf mit seinen Rizinomen .
Aber wenn Du den Laubeintrag in den Teich reduzieren willst dann setzt ihn doch woandershin um 

lg
axel


----------



## Tatjana (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Schade das du zu weit weg wohnst, ich hätte ihn dir geschenkt. Hab noch vier weitere im Garten! 

Kannst du mir meine Fragen beantworten wegen dem Stress für die Fischis?


----------



## axel (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Hallo Tatjana

Jetzt kannst Du die Fische ruhig noch herausfischen und woanders zwischenparken . Nur wenn sie schon in der Winterruhe sind vertagen sie das nicht .
Wenn Du den Teich leerpumpen willst , aber so viel Wasser wie möglich auffangen und nach Ende der Arbeiten wieder in den Teich pumpen .
Am besten nur so wiel Wasser wie nötig herauspumpen. 
Mit den zusätzlichen Fischen warte erst mal.

lg
axel


----------



## Tatjana (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Könnte ich die Fische im Plastik Schwimmbecken zwischelagern? Wenn ich die Pumpe da mit dem Originalwasser rein mache? Oder sind giftige Stoffe in dem Plastik? Weil so hätte ich ja schon einige Zeit den Teich zu reinigen und "neu" anzulegen. Meistens, wenn man alles raus hat, sieht man ja erst, ob was erneuert werden müsste.

Dann erst los und kaufen und Co dauert ja schon einige Zeit. Also sag ich mal, könnte man die dort für 24 Stunden lassen?

Wann beginnt denn die Winterruhe?


----------



## Tatjana (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ganz viele Fragen!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Hallo,
24 Stunden ist schon OK. Gut belüften und in den Schatten stellen. Netzabdeckung nicht vergessen 

Bis zur Winterruhe dauert es schon noch eine Weile. Wenn die Wassertemperatur deutlich unter 10° fällt, werden auch die Fische ruhiger.


----------



## Tatjana (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Mit der Netzabdeckung meinst du jetzt, damit kein Vogel kommt? Oder steh ich aufm Schlauch?

Hab doch keine Ahnung!

Noch eine Frage: Ist es empfehlenswert das jetzt alles einmal rauszunehmen und neu anzuordnen?

Wenn das Becken leer ist, gibt es dann eine einfachere Möglichkeit das Loch zu finden?

Sind nun schon wieder zwei Fragen


----------



## Tatjana (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier und hab viele Fragen *

So ich habe mal die Fotos eingestellt. Hab mir ein Datenkabel geliehen. 

Aber leider sind sie in der falschen Reihenfolge. Das erste ist eigentlich das letzte. Kann die aber nicht sortieren! 


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/673


----------



## Tatjana (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

So hier der Teich wie wir ihn übernommen haben  

  finde den Teich! 

So sieht er jetzt aus


----------



## axel (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Guten Morgen Tatjana 

Das Netz ist denk ich mal dazu da,  damit die Fische nicht aus dem Plasteschwimmbecken springen können . Gegen die Räuber natürlich auch .
Ich würd den Teich erst nochmal auffüllen . Einen Klecks Kondensmilch in die Teichmitte und gucken in welche Richtung der zieht.
Dann warten bis das Wasser wieder herausgelaufen ist um zu sehen auf welcher Höhe sich das Loch befindet .
Damit müsstet Ihr dann schon mal einen Suchbereich eingrenzen können .
Da hast Du ja schon ordentlich geschafft 
Ist den viel Schlamm am Teichgrund ?
Wenn nicht, würd ich nicht alles herausnehmen und das Wasser herauspumpen.
Dann würd ich nur soviel Wasser ablassen das Ihr das Loch reparieren könnt.
Ihr wollt ja nächstes Jahr eh Neu Bauen um zu vergrößern 


lg
axel


----------



## Tatjana (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Uijuijui ich bin neu hier*

Guten Morgen!

Mensch ich bin schon sooo gespannt, würde am liebsten heute noch anfangen den Teich etwas zu verändern. Weil ja auch der __ Schilf unbedingt eingefangen werden muss. Der hat so gewuchert, nicht das der auch noch die Folie zerstört.

Aber nun erst einmal ein Foto von gestern:



 

Nichs mehr mit "finde den Teich "

Sagt mal... wenn ich den Teich tiefer haben möchte, kann ich doch auch die komplette Umrandung entfernen und ihn unterfüttern oder?

Also da ist noch sooo viel überschüssige Folie, zumindest vorne mindestens 60-70 cm. Dann könnte ich den doch 30 Zentimeter höher bauen, oder?

Schön mit Sand rund umzuh aufschütten und mit Wasser festspühlen? Und davor wollte ich, damit der Sand nicht weg brechnen kann, eine Steinwand mauern. Geht das wohl? Dann müsste der Teich, wenn ich das Loch gefunden habe, so ca 1,20m tief sein. Jetzt ist er ca. 70cm tief, weil ja irgendwo ein Loch ist. Dann noch mal ca. 30 cm dazu...... Wäre ja sinnvoll wegen Winter und mehr Schwimmfreiheit für unsere Fischis, oder?


----------

